#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-28
<Lancelot> hi everyone
<valorie> hi Lancelot
<Lancelot> how's it going?
<valorie> it's good!
<valorie> was at Pride for part of the weekend, sorta tired, but in a good way
 * MarkDude watched the SF parade on tv - with his grandma
<valorie> how about you?
<valorie> hey MarkDude
<Lancelot> I'm good
<MarkDude> hello valorie  Lancelot , everyone
<Lancelot> had fun at the jazz festival
<Lancelot> ahoy thar
<valorie> I was marching with PFLAG as usual, and it was sorta hot
<valorie> gave out LOTS of hugs this year
<Lancelot> ...?
<valorie> SF Pride is the only one I would blow off Seattle for, though
<valorie> the timing was so great this year; everybody was happy
<MarkDude> The Sf party stretched beyond the city borders- most cities had some signs
<valorie> nice
<MarkDude> And every station played gay music
<valorie> Lancelot: what's your question?
<valorie> "gay music"
<valorie> lol
<MarkDude> Like stereotype stuff, that is actually popular
<Lancelot> I was confused when you said you gave out lots of hugs
<valorie> MarkDude and I are both straight, if you are wondering
<valorie> I'm a PFLAG mom
<MarkDude> YMCA, Raining men, etc. I kid you not- most people just had a really great sense of humor
<valorie> usually Seattle PFLAG gives out round pink stickers which everyone wants, which say "You are loved by PFLAG"
<valorie> I decided to just give hugs instead
<MarkDude> Hugs are better than stickers
<valorie> we gave out stickers as well
<valorie> if you search flickr for Seattle Pride, you'll see lots of pix
<valorie> or Seattle PFLAG
<MarkDude> The hug thing- is a being supportive thing, basically, I don't care what your personal deal is, I accept you 
<MarkDude> Not to answer for you val
<valorie> right you are
<valorie> just people I felt wanted the hugs
<MarkDude> lol
<valorie> and a few whispered to me "how did you know I needed this?"
<MarkDude> No forced hugging- of course
<valorie> which makes me tear up
<MarkDude> :)
<valorie> all that lovin' is tiring though
<MarkDude> Well it is important - more so in some cities. I have a friend that grew up in small town Nevada, she had never been in a place she could be herself
<valorie> I came home and fell asleep last night
<MarkDude> Sorry if I scared you with my Hippie talk Lancelot :)
<valorie> we are changing the world, we are
 * MarkDude kids
<valorie> freedom and love
<valorie> we ARE hippies, without the weed
<MarkDude> True valorie 
<valorie> at least most of us, without the weed
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude is in Cali- I know law enforcement folks with medical cards
<MarkDude> Just sayin'
<valorie> our med. marijuana law was gutted this year
<valorie> so there are two legalization measures coming up
<valorie> we'll see
<valorie> Washington is progressive at times
<MarkDude> Did you see that pic of Bert and Ernie saying Thank you New York?
<valorie> that's one I haven't seen yet
<valorie> I loved the Empire State building all rainbow
<MarkDude> Sounds cool
<MarkDude> I posted link on FB- I will send to you
<valorie> thanks
<MarkDude> Just sent it
<MarkDude> I had someone give me a bad time for it
<valorie> really?
<MarkDude> I always thought they were gay heroes- to some extent, like Peppermint Patty
<MarkDude> I mean to me I knew they were gay- before I knew what it meant
<MarkDude> Then again, I went to I'm ok - You're ok preschool
<valorie> right -- I'm not much into labeling, but on the other hand, I grew up before Stonewall, so I had very limited knowledge about the world
<MarkDude> I think there is a certain amount of matter of fact with it. At least in the pond I am in
 * MarkDude never uses gay as pejorative - just as adjective
<Lancelot> that's why we have the word "ghey"
<Lancelot> it takes over the pejorative role
<Lancelot> and everyone stays happy
<valorie> right, I grew up in a fundamentalist right-wing pond
<Lancelot> ish
<valorie> since it sounds the same, it is the same, to me
<valorie> better retired as an insult, all together
<valorie> I prefer shakespearean insults when they are called for, anyway
<valorie> more creativity, and more fun
<MarkDude> +1 to the Bard
<Lancelot> DID YOU JUST BITE YOUR THUMB AT ME!?!?!?!?! :p
<MarkDude> lol
<Lancelot> I forget the rest of the lines
<Lancelot> something about "I will kill you all" if I remember correctly
<MarkDude> first thing we do is kill all the lawyers has always struck me as a great line of his
<MarkDude> Falstaff also made great impression on me as kid
<valorie> why does this not surprise me?
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> does anyone here use GNOME3?
 * valorie uses Kubunut
<valorie> Kubuntu
<Lancelot> I've been considering switching to KDE
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm looking forward to meeting lotsa Gnome people at the desktop summit this August
<Lancelot> I'm just getting up to 11.10
<valorie> I like the people, just not the desktop
<Lancelot> desktop summit?
<valorie> http://desktopsummit.org
<valorie> KDE & Gnome uber-meeting
<valorie> KDE is sending me to Berlin
<valorie> :-)
<Lancelot> sounds fun
<valorie> should be fun and work, which I love
<Lancelot> what is it you do by the way?
<Lancelot> I didn't get around to asking at linuxfest
<Lancelot> I'll talk to you all later
<Lancelot> bye
<seattlegaucho> *yawn*
<althara> valorie: I'm going to OSCON this year!!! :D
<Lancelot> happy tuesday everyone
<valorie> wooooooooooooooo!
<valorie> good news althara
<seattlegaucho> althara: see you there
<valorie> which day are you going, seattlegaucho?
<valorie> we should plan a lunch or dinner together
<seattlegaucho> wed night and returning thur night ... only for my talk since the stoopid company doesn't endorse it :(
<valorie> poo on your company!
<seattlegaucho> wed night there is an O'Reilly meeting I'd like to go, but I'm OK w/ having dinner Thur and return afterwards
<valorie> we could at least get together for drinks or something on Wed.
<valorie> oh, cool
<valorie> shall we exchange cell #s?
<valorie> actually, I wonder if I'll be there on Thursday
<valorie> Thursday is lightning talks and stuff, right?
<valorie> I think so
<valorie> yeah, I'll be taking off on Thursday too
<valorie> since I'm not paid
<valorie> but we can do dinner
<valorie> or lunch
<seattlegaucho> hmm ... lunch
<valorie> when is your talk?
<Lancelot> are these talks being broadcast?
<Lancelot> broadcasted*
<valorie> hmmm, I think some are
<valorie> or at least available
<Lancelot> yay
<Lancelot> I'll be back later
<seattlegaucho> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011/public/schedule/speaker/42826
<seattlegaucho> it turns out my talk is in the morning so I'll be able to enjoy lunch and the afternoon in good ubuntu-us-wa company ;)
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> your talk sounds like it is way over my head
<valorie> but that's not surprising
<valorie> woah
<valorie> they have no free option this year?
<valorie> wth
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-30
<Lancelot> hi valorie, quick question. How well do gnome applications work in a KDE environment?
<Lancelot> after you get all the dependencies
<valorie> fine
<Lancelot> yay
<valorie> I use sound juicer, for instance
<valorie> you can even make them look decent, by getting the oxygen-gtk package
<Lancelot> I'm moving up to 11.04
<valorie> which I haven't bothered to do
<Lancelot> well that pack looks quite nice
<Lancelot> given where gnome is heading I'm really looking at KDE
<valorie> cool
<valorie> or should I say, Kool
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> O\
<Lancelot> that reminded me of a monty python sketch
<Lancelot> "I can't say the letter B" "C?" "Yes"
<Lancelot> "Can you say the letter K?"
<valorie> I haven't seen that one!
<valorie> or at least don't remember it
<Lancelot> I'm trying to find a pack of all the ones they made
<Lancelot> the sketch wasn't based around it, it was just a side joke
<valorie> I did watch LOTS of mp sketches
<valorie> so hilarious, most of them
<Lancelot> some the humour is a bit too british >.>
<valorie> there is no such thing as "too british"!
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> right...
<Lancelot> well I'll talk to you all later then
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-01
<Lancelot> hi all!
<valorie> if anybody wants a google+ invite, tell me or PM me your email address
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-06-26
<scientes> =zo
<scientes> =O
<bkerensa> =o
<MarkDude> \o
